# Chute Control freezes



## Craftsman27 (Jan 25, 2014)

Help - 26" craftsman Snow Thrower 2-way Joystick Chute Control freezes. I have to use a hair dryer to unfreeze. I have had this snow blower for 6 years and never have had this trouble. Has anyone else experienced this issue and what is the resolution? Thanks !!


----------



## craftyman (Jan 25, 2014)

I had the same issue. I had a cable lubricating tool that was used for greasing cables on my dirtbikes and quads but it works for any cable. I greased the cable and never had a issue after.
just google cable lubricator and you will see what I am talking about if you do not understand. there only a few bucks and well worth it.


----------



## Craftsman27 (Jan 25, 2014)

craftyman said:


> I had the same issue. I had a cable lubricating tool that was used for greasing cables on my dirtbikes and quads but it works for any cable. I greased the cable and never had a issue after.
> just google cable lubricator and you will see what I am talking about if you do not understand. there only a few bucks and well worth it.


Thanks for the reply - my concern is there must be moisture in the cable as it keeps freezing up after I thaw with the hair dryer. I did use WD40 after I loosened it up last time but it refroze


----------



## craftyman (Jan 25, 2014)

thing is with WD40 is that it is water based. using the lubricating tool and a proper cable lubricant will push all the water out and lubricate the cable at the same time. you can usually get these at any atv/ dirtbike dealer for very cheap and is will worth it over the aggravation and frustration.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

craftyman said:


> thing is with WD40 is that it is water based. using the lubricating tool and a proper cable lubricant will push all the water out and lubricate the cable at the same time. you can usually get these at any atv/ dirtbike dealer for very cheap and is will worth it over the aggravation and frustration.


I'm not arguing with your solution CM, but WD40 is sure not water based. WD stands for water displacement. It displaces water, but it evaporates fairly quickly. That's why it's not a long term lubricating solution, you have to keep re-applying it.


----------



## craftyman (Jan 25, 2014)

That i did not know. I assumed it was cause i have never had any luck with using it in sub 0 temps.


----------



## Craftsman27 (Jan 25, 2014)

craftyman said:


> That i did not know. I assumed it was cause i have never had any luck with using it in sub 0 temps.


I really appreciate all of the replies but I can't be the only one experiencing this type of problem (and still need a long term solution)


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

craftyman said:


> That i did not know. I assumed it was cause i have never had any luck with using it in sub 0 temps.


I'm not a huge fan of WD40. I think there are better choices out there for everything WD40 does.


----------



## craftyman (Jan 25, 2014)

Craftsman27 said:


> I really appreciate all of the replies but I can't be the only one experiencing this type of problem (and still need a long term solution)


Your not the only one. I said in my first reply that i HAD the same issue. But in doing the procedure i noted above i havent had an issue after.


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

I think it was posted where they put anti freeze in there cable so it wouldn't freeze. gaylanhd


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

WD40 is a W water D displacement agent. It's not that good a lubricant. Where the cable sags down there is a chance for it to get moisture and some have used antifreeze yearly to cure the problem. Antifreeze has rust inhibitors so it's safe to use on the cable as it protects it from rusting. If you don't want to go that route a good penetrating oil would displace and repel moisture. Like PB Blaster, Liquid Wrench ...
WD40 is great for distributor caps and rotors and wires as you spray it on and it dries. It's great for cleaning tools too as it doesn't stay "wet". That's the problem with people using it as a lubricant, it doesn't have the staying power of oil.


----------



## elderone1 (Feb 11, 2014)

I'll be buying some cable lubricant tomorrow. My joystick is not frozen, but it is a real wrestling job to get it to move!


----------

